# Bringing pharmaceutical items through Customs at the airport



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

This is quite a bizarre request - sorry. My husband and I are flying into Cyprus soon and have been told it is difficult to bring medications etc. ie. Panadol into the country; apparently it is very strict. My question is - whether we are able to bring items such as Nicotinell/Nicorettes as my husband has given up smoking and our lives would be a living hell if he did not have them. Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BrissyExpat said:


> This is quite a bizarre request - sorry. My husband and I are flying into Cyprus soon and have been told it is difficult to bring medications etc. ie. Panadol into the country; apparently it is very strict. My question is - whether we are able to bring items such as Nicotinell/Nicorettes as my husband has given up smoking and our lives would be a living hell if he did not have them. Your comments are much appreciated.


We always bring medication etc back with us when we go to the Uk and have never had any problems. I don't think that there is a problem with anything that is for personal use. Just pack them in your suitcase. I wouldn't think that Nicotinell etc would be a problem anyway.


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We always bring medication etc back with us when we go to the Uk and have never had any problems. I don't think that there is a problem with anything that is for personal use. Just pack them in your suitcase. I wouldn't think that Nicotinell etc would be a problem anyway.


Fantastic, thank you for such a quick response Veronica - much appreciated. Have been searching the web all afternoon, but can find nowhere that indicates that you cannot take pharmaceutical items in your luggage. Thanks again.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

BrissyExpat said:


> but can find nowhere that indicates that you cannot take pharmaceutical items in your luggage.


Is that actually the issue? We've always thrown OTC drugs in the case just as everyone else, presumably, does.

More of a concern would be whether the individual drugs are legal both in the place they are going to. I've seen a number of discussion, here and elsewhere, about medication being licenced and legal in one country and not in another.

I think someone here brought a supply of codeine back with them not realising that it isn't legal in Cyprus. To balance the equation some drugs that aren't available, or on prescription only, in the UK are OTC items here.

Coming into Cyprus you'd probably be fine claiming lack of knowledge if you did have stuff and it was found during a search. Not sure I'd take that risk in somewhere like Dubai though!

If it helps, Nicorette and similar products should be available from Cypriot pharmacies. You can get some idea of pricing, in €, here:

http://www.cyprusliving.org/drugsmp.html

Mands


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> Is that actually the issue? We've always thrown OTC drugs in the case just as everyone else, presumably, does.
> 
> More of a concern would be whether the individual drugs are legal both in the place they are going to. I've seen a number of discussion, here and elsewhere, about medication being licenced and legal in one country and not in another.
> 
> ...


Dear Mands

Thank you so much for your response and you are dead right; I may have misunderstood my husbands concern. I see from your link that Nicotinell is available in Pharmacies in Cyprus indicating that it is not illegal. 
Thank you once again for your help.


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Dunno if this will help, but as for prescriptions, most airlines told me that if you keep your prescriptions in their original, labeled bottles, and have a copy of the prescription with you, then you are ok to go through customs. I have always put my prescription copies in with my bottles in a clear plastic bag in my carryon. No one blinked twice when I went to Germany and Greece in 2008.


----------



## bluechip (Mar 21, 2011)

You can also ask your doctor for a letter that you give to customs at the airport. It should state that you need the medicine, etc.


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

like christine, i too ensure any prescription meds are in my carry on bag in a clear plastic ziplock bag, accompanied by a good copy of the prescription document, on at least 2 occasions customs have scrutinized them but immediately handed them back upon seeing the documents, & it beats getting sick on the flight with your meds in the hold.
as for over the counter smoking remedies etc, especialy when traveling between eu countries i dont forsee any problems, even when travelling to the usa, they can be realy anal when it comes to some meds as their food & drugs administration bans nearly everything, as long as your only carrying enough meds/cures to cover your length of stay they are usually ok.


----------

